# Checking Out: Symphobia 4: Pandora by Project SAM



## donbodin (Dec 10, 2019)

The 5-Star sonics catapult Symphobia 4: Pandora into a league of its own. Don’t dismiss this library as “just aleatoric,” as Pandora packs sync controls, pulses, and sound design options that allow users to compose complete cues with this toolkit alone.
Thoughts, details, pro & cons: http://bit.ly/347oD2M



Symphobia 4: Pandora by Project SAM normally sells for $659.00
We got our copy for review from Time + Space: http://bit.ly/38sD9W8


----------



## Wolf68 (Dec 13, 2019)

thanks for this good review, don!


----------

